# 24 inch SciFi Metropolis Jupiter 2



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

They are back, and are making another run of the ABS hull 24" Jupiter 2, and are wondering how many to run off in this shot. 
I have been asked to see how many people might be interested in one of these J2 kits?
24" hull w/correct hull profile, and Derelict interior, Laser-cut acrylic, and resin parts. 
The one I am building is very impressive, and is coming along quite nicely!!
It has some very good resin casts needing minimal clean-up and puttying, and the laser cut acrylic pieces are very nicely done.
SciFi Metropolis is behind on the licensed LIS products due to the owner haveing a serious life threatening injury that he is just now coming back from(taken him nearly 3 years to return from it), and so, are way behind on several products. 
He is doing another production run of these 24" kits, and really needs an idea of how many to run off, so please post here or send me a pm if you might be interested in a 24" Jupiter 2 kit!!(The ONLY 24" kit of the Jupiter 2 being produced anywhere-and yes, someone did say "size matters"-LOL!!)
So, how many would love a 24" Jupiter 2 ???
:devil:Ron:devil:
Here is the Robot Factory address:
http://www.robotfactory.net/index.html


----------



## reticulan5 (Jul 2, 2009)

The trouble with this company is it dosen't update it's website for 3 years.Not to mention it promises so much but delivers so little .
I waited for 3 years for the 1/6 scale Chariot and Space Pod.Then I just gave up.They will never get their act together.Theres only one company that makes Lost in Space kits that I will buy and thats Moebius.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Mega Ditto's


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

little late in the game isn't it?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I was one of the early nuts to pre-order one of these kits years ago and after about eight months of waiting and no kit, I was smart enough to cancel.....:drunk: It was a very long wait but with Moebius's 18" J-2 on sale, who in their right mind would want one of these nightmares?????? They have missed the boat, big time.....


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

teslabe said:


> I was one of the early nuts to pre-order one of these kits years ago and after about eight months of waiting and no kit, I was smart enough to cancel.....:drunk: It was a very long wait but with Moebius's 18" J-2 on sale, who in their right mind would want one of these nightmares?????? They have missed the boat, big time.....


I have to agree with you, however if they would just get the figures done for the entire LIS family including the robot, they would have a chance at a big comeback. Its a shame the owner had such a bad injury as he really is a talented fellow!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

I was very impressed by their spun aluminum J2. Who wants plastic crap, when they can have real metal? Mmmm, mmmetal!


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

I was considering one. Now I will save more and get a Moebius Metal Jupiter 2. I am REALLY looking forward to it!

Mark Dean


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

toyroy said:


> I was very impressed by their spun aluminum J2. Who wants plastic crap, when they can have real metal? Mmmm, mmmetal!


You do know that Moebius is releasing a limited 1/35 METAL Jupiter 2? It features a metal hull and landing gear, finished interior with lighting system and a three speed lit fusion core. It's expected to be released late 2010.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## dlbsyst (Jun 9, 2009)

veedubb67 said:


> You do know that Moebius is releasing a limited 1/35 METAL Jupiter 2? It features a metal hull and landing gear, finished interior with lighting system and a three speed lit fusion core. It's expected to be released late 2010.
> 
> Rob
> Iwata Padawan


Were did you hear about this and how much do you think the cost will be?
If this comes out it will be mine for sure.:thumbsup:


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

dlbsyst said:


> Were did you hear about this and how much do you think the cost will be?
> If this comes out it will be mine for sure.:thumbsup:


theres a "toy fair" thread that states it to be around a thousand dollars or so, and the hull is not removable,

unless you take a dremel to it, ouch !:drunk:- careful there McDuff !!:freak:

skinny............


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

WOW!!
You guys must really dislike these fellas!
I don't work for them(other than to do some build-ups of the J2's :thumbsup.
I collect 1/6 scale figures, and I have followed the company since their first 1/6 figures(John Robinson, Smith, and the Keeper), and so had known about the injury the owner had that basically put the business on hold.
I had occasionally emailed them about the next figures ever coming out(as well as the 1/6 scale Chariot and SpacePod), and that's how I knew they were trying to get back on track last summer, and they came out with the Maureen Robinson figure(got one), and will be coming out with the rest of the 1/6 figures, Pod and Chariot(the pod should have been ready the end of last year-problems with China keep delaying-Chariot is being finalized for production and should be out the end of this year ((I hope))unless there are more delays with it).They are moving forward with all these projects, but they are a small company.
I am just getting back to this thread to finally post some pics of the build.
I found it to be a great build, and I really enjoyed it, and was very pleased with the final results(it has shipped to the customer and I am waiting for them to receive it).
The difference between the 24inch SciFi Metropolis J2, and the Moebius 18inch J2 kit, to me, is that the 24 inch kit, with the Derelict Interior is more of a replica of the studio filming miniature.
At 24 inches across it is very large, requiring a big area to display it.
The Moebius 18 inch kit, with a very detailed upper level interior, is meant to replicate both the look of the upper-level studio interior set, and the filming miniatures exterior hull-profile all in one.
I remember on the Moebius models forum here, that there was a poll asking what size people were hoping the Jupiter 2 kit would be, and I think I remember that *alot* of people were hoping it would be 24 inches in size.
I have the Moebius kit and will be able to find/make space to display it when completed, but the 24 inch replica is just too large for me to be able to display in my home(maybe in the office/studio), but lots of folks wanted a larger size.
I started this thread to let those folks know that these are once again available.:woohoo:
Here's a link to the album with some photos of the 24" build:
http://s870.photobucket.com/albums/ab270/RonDenning/Lost in Space Jupiter 2/
Hope you enjoy the pics., now go build a Jupiter 2 (wichever one/size you prefer):wave:
:devil:Ron:devil:


----------



## shopper (Dec 6, 2003)

*Sfm J-2*

I bought my 24" SFM J-2 several years ago. Got it in a week after ordering. It's a work in progress, with the landing gear installed, flight deck completed, fusion core and top dome with motorized spinner built. Flight controls are backlit with Electoluminescent Lighting and LEDs, gear wells lit with leds, fusion core from Voodoo, flight deck back lit with miniature fluorescent lighting. Using li-ion battery packs to power the internal electronics.
Working on a remote control setup to activate the internal electronics.

I have had good luck with my J-2. During the landing gear buildup, I broke one side of the stairway to one leg. SFM sent me an entire set of parts for 3 landing gear FREE as a replacement.

I also own the new Mobius J-2 and several unbuilt 12" PL kits. I also owned a Lunar 16" and 24". The 16" with interior remains largly unbuilt and the 24" was a disaster. The SFM was a better kit at the time.

My inspiration for my 24" build has been Jim Key (Custom Replicas) and Y3B, a member of this website who has built a 24" and 48" J-2. 

Bill


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

Check the link above for photos of the 24" J2 I finished up last week. I was very pleased with the way it came out.:thumbsup:
I can't wait to build a 4 footer for them!
The SFM guys seem pretty eager to please, and are aware of the bad rep they have gotten while the owner was injured. (at least to me) They are working hard to get their business back on track. I am hoping to see the next 1/6 figures soon, as well as the 1/6 Spacepod, and eventually(my heart skips a beat) the 1/6 scale Chariot!!:woohoo:
They are hard at it getting the 4 foot Jupiter 2 kit finished also!
:devil:Ron:devil:


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Hey :devil:Ron:devil:!, :wave:

This is all fascinating stuff, but should I be concerned about taking seriously the word of someone who signs his name with :devil: at the beginning and end?

:drunk:toyroy:drunk:


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm just a little devil!!! LOL!!
:devil:Ron:devil:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I'd forgotten how bad their landing gear turned out. BLEEECH!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

"We also encountered dealings with an unscrupulous company promising us great production."
That particular problem has plagued more than one company; an unreliable link in a chain can make the entire chain unreliable.
I wish The Robot Factory well.


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Very nice work Rondenning. I just don't have the room for another 24 incher. If at some point I can store the Lunar one somewhere, I might be inclined to buy one. Love my Moebius Chariot with it though. I also would like to see a reduction in price for such a Huge kit. Pretty sure my wife would kill me as well. Anyway, great work.


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

j2man said:


> Very nice work Rondenning. I just don't have the room for another 24 incher. If at some point I can store the Lunar one somewhere, I might be inclined to buy one. Love my Moebius Chariot with it though. I also would like to see a reduction in price for such a Huge kit. Pretty sure my wife would kill me as well. Anyway, great work.


They make display cases that look similar to the cryo tubes used on the tv show, with multple shelves for all the j-2's a guy could build. max diameter was 23 inches?? though, so the 24 would have to sit on top of the case while the others would fit inside it,,

http://www.idmdisplays.com/cylinders.cfm


----------



## reticulan5 (Jul 2, 2009)

It would be better if the people at SCI-FI Metropolis/Robot Factory kept us upto date.I mean how hard is it to update a website,instead of leaving it for 3-4 years.What did they expect people to think.I'd love a 1/6 Space Pod and Chariot.But these were promised like 4 years ago.Moebius promised the 18 inch J2 in December,and true to their word it delivered.Some people on these forums waited 8 months for their kits.
I think thats ridiculous in this day and age.


----------



## Toyoasis (Aug 22, 2010)

*Moebius 18" Metal LIS Jupiter 2*

mrdean, the metal Jupiter 2 is showing up for advanced sale on several websites. The retail is $1500. (WOW!) but there a few retailers discounting the price.

Someone had it for 1299.99 but I couldn't find the site a second time. I'm sure its still there. This is a very cool model but I'm wondering why Moebius couldn't make and sell it for much less than this price. 

A couple of years ago a company made a 24" diecast model of the submarine Seaview and it was priced around $800.00


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Toyoasis said:


> mrdean, the metal Jupiter 2 is showing up for advanced sale on several websites. The retail is $1500. (WOW!) but there a few retailers discounting the price.
> 
> Someone had it for 1299.99 but I couldn't find the site a second time. I'm sure its still there. This is a very cool model but I'm wondering why Moebius couldn't make and sell it for much less than this price.
> 
> A couple of years ago a company made a 24" diecast model of the submarine Seaview and it was priced around $800.00


I think the price reflects the fully detailed and lit interior! I don't remember a metal Seaview ever coming out, but even if it was done in resin, it would not have hade the level of detail inside the Jupiter II does.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Toyoasis said:


> mrdean, the metal Jupiter 2 is showing up for advanced sale on several websites. The retail is $1500. (WOW!) but there a few retailers discounting the price.
> 
> Someone had it for 1299.99 but I couldn't find the site a second time. I'm sure its still there. This is a very cool model but I'm wondering why Moebius couldn't make and sell it for much less than this price.
> 
> A couple of years ago a company made a 24" diecast model of the submarine Seaview and it was priced around $800.00



http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Deluxe...bius-Models--PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_1390.html

Here it is at Culttvman's shop for $1199.95.....:thumbsup:

I'm sure the price has a lot to do with the small number that are going to be offered and the extra labor of building, painting and light this display piece. I think the price is very reasonable for what you are getting....


----------



## bil4miller (Jul 30, 1999)

The only other company that attempted to offer a complete finished Jupiter 2 was the infamous Icons and they were asking initially $1500 for an 18" metal hull finished replica with full interior and lights. Later became $800 when they made the switch to a resin hull before their closure. How do I know this.... I ordered one for $1500 back in 1998. 

I am tempted to order the (Moebius) as it will be a unique collectors item IMO.


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

At least with the Moebius Jupiter 2 you can be assured it's real and not vaporware like the Icons Jupiter 2!


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Careful, he could be Lucifer, a devil hiding behind smiles, trying to get you to buy the kit.... Unless you take it metaphorically, rather than literally.... Then.... Wait, Lucifer, I was just trying to warn them (POOF!)


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

James Latta, who, I believe, ran Icons used to have the Spindrift shooting model. He was going have a mold made and make 5 or 6 first generation castings to sell for $2500 a piece. I gave him a check and waited and waited.... 5 years later, he refunded me $500 and sold the Spindrift. He was promising me an 18" J2 and a Klingon D-7 to make up for what he couldn't refund. Never happened.

Big lesson learned: Never pay money before the product is in hand.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I do have the 2 foot LM Jupiter 2. I haven't started it, in large part, due to the misplacement of the lower viewport. It has to be filled and a new one cut out of the lower hull in the right position. That was intimidating 15 years ago. So it's been sitting. I think I could handle it now. But the size begs for an interior. None's available, meaning scratchbuild, which I could probably handle better now, too.


----------



## MAX WEDGE (Nov 20, 2005)

Y3a said:


> I'd forgotten how bad their landing gear turned out. BLEEECH!


 Who had the bad landing gear, LM or SFM?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I built a Sci- Fi Metropolis several years ago. I enjoyed the build -up(Having also built up a Lunar 24" with a complete scratch built interior).


----------



## MAX WEDGE (Nov 20, 2005)

The SFM J-2 was next on my list of Ships to build, but now thats been put on hold for the 4 Footer...:thumbsup:


----------



## David Wayne Aldrich (Dec 3, 2020)

rondenning said:


> They are back, and are making another run of the ABS hull 24" Jupiter 2, and are wondering how many to run off in this shot.
> I have been asked to see how many people might be interested in one of these J2 kits?
> 24" hull w/correct hull profile, and Derelict interior, Laser-cut acrylic, and resin parts.
> The one I am building is very impressive, and is coming along quite nicely!!
> ...


I would LOVE a 24" Jupiter 2 , as soon as you start rolling them OUT, Let me know !!!! David Wayne Aldrich ( [email protected] , ROLL EM !!!!!!!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Hey @David Wayne Aldrich and welcome to the boards!

You might want to reconsider putting your email address in a public forum for everyone to see - including spammers and trolls! I broke it up so it is less searchable but you many want to delete it and send it by (PM) conversation it next time.

Also the post you quoted is from 12 years ago, so I am sure these are no longer available and the website they use is not working anymore anyway. You may find a more recent release that is still available in a more current thread. Keep searching. Or someone may have an extra in their stashes. Good luck!

Stick around and share you other builds with us though. We love new stuff (to us) and photos! 🤙


----------

